# أرمس



## atchan

ما معنى الكلمه الملونه، وشكرا 

مو لازم ارمس عن اعراض الناس بس الله يهديهم


----------



## rayloom

أرمس أتكلم.
الرمسة زي ما نقول "السالفة" عندنا.
وهي لفظة منتشرة في الإمارات.


----------



## atchan

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## إسكندراني

ما هي الرمسة و ما هي السالفة؟


----------



## Noon9

انا ارمس =انا اتكلم  

السالفه = الحكايه او الموضوع


مثلاً بالاماراتي : شو السالفه؟  

بالمصري : ايه الحكايه؟


----------



## WadiH

الرمس هو الكلام بلهجة أهل الإمارات العربية المتحدة


----------



## atchan

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------

